
Scientists Uncover Root of Graying, Thinning Hair - Fjolsvith
http://tucson.com/lifestyles/health-med-fit/scientists-uncover-root-of-graying-thinning-hair/article_19e7f3c3-15f4-5fdd-96a1-b4cfdb20c966.html
======
HairyLobster
Good to see they stayed focused on curing cancer during their research.

